# G-FORCE GEAR



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK





​


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:uh:


JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829
> ​


:uh:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

84Joe said:


> :uh::uh:


X2.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


I HAD A FEW OF THOSE IN MY TRASH CAN TOO !!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:dunno:


JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

*G-FORCE II PUMP HEAD PROOF youtube*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Junk :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: I had 2 of them and both cracked :buttkick:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bounsir said:


> Junk :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: I had 2 of them and both cracked :buttkick:


U know what they say......installer error :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

JUST2C said:


> *G-FORCE II PUMP HEAD PROOF youtube*


NOT FOUND


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u wont sell theses gears here...they have been proven many to times over to b not reliable and that video is the only one of it kinds from the same sponsored guy..theres hundreds of vids proving the marz work..so just a heads up...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=related


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=related


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Complete piston with G-Force and Saco $ 475


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Those heads are weak sauce but, if you do have one and want to use it replace the o-rings with 90 durometer ones


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

S10lifted said:


> Those heads are weak sauce but, if you do have one and want to use it replace the o-rings with 90 durometer ones


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q88kOzZW6po&feature=related


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q88kOzZW6po&feature=related


 8 batteries 1 pump


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Made in China = fuck your pumps.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> Made in China = fuck your pumps.


Lmao


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete piston with G-Force and Saco $ 475
> View attachment 424842


 TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I HAD A FEW OF THOSE IN MY TRASH CAN TOO !!


Garbage!!!

Marz all day.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2pNNB8y-mg&feature=related


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine was junk


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA 8 Batteries single G-Force Saco piston pump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA 8 Batteries single G-Force Saco piston pump


 $110 G-Force Gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZd7lZncsZA 8 Batteries single G-Force Saco piston pump


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $110 G-Force Gear


 TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> $110 G-Force Gear


GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE W THAT BULLSHIT !!!! :angry:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> :dunno:


U FUCKS BURNED A LOT OF PEOPLE W THE FIRST BATCH OF THAT SHIT GEAR AND U KNOW IT, INCLUDING MYSELF. NEVER DID U GUYS REFUND ANYONES HARD EARNED MONEY, OR TAKE THEM OFF THE MARKET WHEN U KNEW THEY WERE JUNK !! SO FUCK UR JUNK ASS HONOR GEAR !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> How bout u go in the gfII gear topic then.....lmao !!





Pinky Bitches said:


> Those gears are garbage ,,nothing to argue there lol. I put 3 sets in the pink never worked ,,put my used marzochiis back in bumperd all day





Por313Vida said:


> Yea they are! i bought one and it blew on me after 4 licks of the switch. Then at carl casper show the first hop the car blew the gear on 2 hits. I put in a Marzochii that i got from CCE. car worked great.


like i said.............​


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> U FUCKS BURNED A LOT OF PEOPLE W THE FIRST BATCH OF THAT SHIT GEAR AND U KNOW IT, INCLUDING MYSELF. NEVER DID U GUYS REFUND ANYONES HARD EARNED MONEY, OR TAKE THEM OFF THE MARKET WHEN U KNEW THEY WERE JUNK !! SO FUCK UR JUNK ASS HONOR GEAR !!!


Well said....


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Let the ... there are guys to buy his shit cuz it's cheap ... and they believe they are on the real


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

come on JUST2C, not gunna defend ur stuff?


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVXM-C4frGc Two pumps


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVXM-C4frGc Two pumps


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force Gear in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=C7iM5i2ihcM


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BIG E 602 said:


> come on JUST2C, not gunna defend ur stuff?


He defends with old ass vids


----------



## jfhfc715 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it the Piston Pump that was such a bad thing? I haven't been into the hydraulics f/ about three years now.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

jfhfc715 said:


> Is it the Piston Pump that was such a bad thing? I haven't been into the hydraulics f/ about three years now.


No, its the shit gear they were putting out that either, cracked, blew seals, just didnt build pressure, etc......and when a person would complain, they washed their hands and said installer error.....no refunds or exchanges offered.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> No, its the shit gear they were putting out that either, cracked, blew seals, just didnt build pressure, etc......and when a person would complain, they washed their hands and said installer error.....no refunds or exchanges offered.


 sounds like your speaking from experience :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> sounds like your speaking from experience :ugh:


:yessad: & TRUST ME, IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT WENT THROUGH IT..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this is what happens with only 7 batteries to the nose, after 5 licks


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

switches4life said:


> this is what happens with only 7 batteries to the nose, after 5 licks
> View attachment 435318


YEP ! Ever get any $$$ back ?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> YEP ! Ever get any $$$ back ?


not even with magic


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T
:rimshot:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

I must have gotten good 1s cuz mine went 5 yrs on 48v never had 1 problem even had a noid get stuck an pump ran away. I didnt build my caddy 2 hop at all!!!!!! An it still got 24" bounce all day!!!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1s-4CknII&feature=player_detailpage G-FOCE GEAR IN ACTION


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1s-4CknII&feature=player_detailpage G-FOCE GEAR IN ACTION


 TTT


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q88kOzZW6po&feature=related


What springs are used in that Cutty?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

thephatlander said:


> What springs are used in that Cutty?


 MACH 3 Coils $150


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1s-4CknII&feature=player_detailpage G-FOCE GEAR IN ACTION


 No tricks out of box G-Force Gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

maniak2005 said:


> I must have gotten good 1s cuz mine went 5 yrs on 48v never had 1 problem even had a noid get stuck an pump ran away. I didnt build my caddy 2 hop at all!!!!!! An it still got 24" bounce all day!!!!!


 TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Any body know why the new saco motors dont last like the ones from five years ago


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AzsMostHated said:


> Any body know why the new saco motors dont last like the ones from five years ago


Its posted somewhere on this forum that they not made at the same place. Thats all ill say for now


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like bootleg to me


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

wrong thread guys... But mybe for the reason otheres dont last!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey David can you p.m. me your paypal address so I can send money next monday after easter. I need a price total for one gear,one starter, and one set of eight inch cylinders to. I did want to buy more but just bought batteries today. Price went from 65 to 85 a piece.Also give me a quote on overnight shipping to the 79721 area Texas.Thanks bro and cool talking to you to bro.Can't wait till Pro Hopper comes back.:thumbsup::worship::yes:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

JUST2C said:


> wrong thread guys... But mybe for the reason otheres dont last!





AzsMostHated said:


> Sounds like bootleg to me


Can't believe he didn't say user ERROR...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> No tricks out of box G-Force Gear


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

how much for the gears 11,13


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force Gear in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=C7iM5i2ihcM


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


 TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


 no tricks or drilling G-Force


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

No need to drill holes in paper weights :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PVXM-C4frGc G-Foce in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw&feature=player_detailpage To pumps G-Force Gears


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=M-Q9QeNNfzw To pumps G-Force


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> no tricks or drilling G-Force


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

www.custommotoringinc.com


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo :thumbsup:


I NEED TO REPLACE THE GEARS ON THE CAPRICE HOPPER MAYBE IF I CAN GET GOOD DEAL I CAN TRY A PAIR I NEED SOME 11 SIZE GEARS MAYBE G FORCE GEARS CAN PROOF THEM SELVES I HOPE THEY CAN


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

real deal ! 


JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Kit four $960


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TouLbkjIwvI


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TouLbkjIwvI


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

What springs are you running in that truck?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

thephatlander said:


> What springs are you running in that truck?


 Mach 3


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

It works G-FORCE GEAR


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgOd4_zmfp4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MgOd4_zmfp4 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MgOd4_zmfp4 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !









:biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MgOd4_zmfp4 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 527370
> :biggrin:


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> real deal !


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Complete piston with G-Force and Saco $ 475
> View attachment 424842


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MgOd4_zmfp4 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NG7ML5bvGjI IT WORKS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NG7ML5bvGjI IT WORKS


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MgOd4_zmfp4 G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

No Tricks Out Of Box G-Force Gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> No Tricks Out Of Box G-Force Gear


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gD4dyMPjwaY out of box no trick G-Force two pump 6 batts


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gD4dyMPjwaY out of box no trick G-Force two pump 6 batts


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-Force Gear and Saco in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI $110 NO TRICKS G-FORCE GEAR OUT OF BOX


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

G-Force Gear puting in work No tricks...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> G-Force Gear puting in work No tricks...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CoOFQIhtj7Y


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage no tricks






G-FORCE GEAR in action $110 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage no tricks
> View attachment 548747
> G-FORCE GEAR in action $110 :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage no tricks
> View attachment 548747
> G-FORCE GEAR in action $110 :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-Force Gear and Saco in action


 NO TRICK'S OR DRILLING G-FORCE PUMP HEAD


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you PM me your contact info. THANKS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage no tricks
> View attachment 548747
> G-FORCE GEAR in action $110 :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> U FUCKS BURNED A LOT OF PEOPLE W THE FIRST BATCH OF THAT SHIT GEAR AND U KNOW IT, INCLUDING MYSELF. NEVER DID U GUYS REFUND ANYONES HARD EARNED MONEY, OR TAKE THEM OFF THE MARKET WHEN U KNEW THEY WERE JUNK !! SO FUCK UR JUNK ASS HONOR GEAR !!!


Yep proflooper owes me 1280$ for all that goddamn junk 
Plus all the cheer leading I was doing for them back then made me look like a moron. And you know me chris. It's hard to make this pretty face look bad.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Classic Customs said:


> Yep proflooper owes me 1280$ for all that goddamn junk
> Plus all the cheer leading I was doing for them back then made me look like a moron. And you know me chris. It's hard to make this pretty face look bad.


 Sorry if yo had bad experience but from what I know and hear customers that had invoices recived seal replacements on frist batchs after new shipment were fixed. As of now Pro Hopper is not doing buisness yet! but this is a good gear and othere products from Pro Hopper just selling. As far as I know till this day they are the only 1 to make a gear that wortk's http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=m_K5Lat2CfY


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-Force Gear and Saco in action


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-Force Gear and Saco in action


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V1CO6Jv5yZc" frameborder="0 G-FORCE GEAR IN STOCK
> View attachment 418829​


 No need to trick


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI $110 NO TRICKS G-FORCE GEAR OUT OF BOX


 WHY PAY TO BORE OUT GEAR! G-FORCE GEAR FRIST TO COME OUT OF BOX READY TO GO


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> WHY PAY TO BORE OUT GEAR! G-FORCE GEAR FRIST TO COME OUT OF BOX READY TO GO
> View attachment 566562


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_K5Lat2CfY&feature=player_detailpage no tricks
> View attachment 548747
> G-FORCE GEAR in action $110 :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI $110 NO TRICKS G-FORCE GEAR OUT OF BOX


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$110 G-Force geaar






All so old pro hopper gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $110 G-Force geaar
> View attachment 661421
> All so old pro hopper gear
> View attachment 661423


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$110 G-Force geaar  All so old pro hopper gear ​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage​


----------

